# Yellow flower - is this an aquatic plant?



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is a picture of a plant that is growing in a stream in my wife's flower bed.
It has always been growing in the water and seems to be growing well but I didn't know if it is a true aquatic plant.

I was hoping that someone could help me indentify it.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g10/Billionzz/IMG_0002.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g10/Billionzz/IMG_0007.jpg

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't see a picture.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I kept trying to upload it to APC and everytime I I tried I got a gateway timeout.

Anyway here are a couple links to the some pictures of the plant on photobucket.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g10/Billionzz/IMG_0007.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g10/Billionzz/IMG_0002.jpg

Bill


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is the picture, I got it to upload today. 
On the right side of the picture you can see the root of the plant growing under water.

Bill


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Maybe a bog plant but doesn't seem aquatic to me. Bog plants can live partially submerged but melt and die when fully submerged for a length of time.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It doesn't look aquatic to me either. I've no idea what species it is.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The flower and leaves make me think it might be related to the white shasta daisy. This one just happens to grow with it's feet wetter than they are typicly found.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree with the daisy or even a dandilion of some sort.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Definately non-aquatic. May not even be a bog plant. The flower is a braketed one, without petals.The centre is a bunch of flowers without petal, verymuch like a daisy, sunflower, cosmos, etc.

Is the red stem inside the water, a little to the side, part of this flowering plant?


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

>>>Is the red stem inside the water, a little to the side, part of this flowering plant?<<<

Yes that's the stem in the water. I guess it's a bog plant because there are others and they are all growing in the water. The whole root sysytem is in the water.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

